# Billing CPT 93662 (ICE)



## AB87 (Apr 13, 2012)

When Billing 93662 could you also Use 93320/93325 for the Imaging Portion? or Does 93662 include (93320/93325).

Any Advice would be very Helpful!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 16, 2012)

Does the op report mention both the color flow and spectral doppler? I've never seen an ICE mention both of those components. I've only seen it used as guidance. Please post your op report.


----------



## AB87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think we need to remove the Codes on the Bottom if we dont need the Add-on Codes



Reason for test: intracardiac 
echocardiography for patent foramen ovale closure.  
Referral diagnosis: history of stroke and patent foramen ovale.  
O2 Sat: 98.  Procedure Description: Portable.  
Measures:

Systemic Arterial Function:

Name                          Value    Units    Z-Score    Min    Max  
Systolic BP                   124      mmHg     1.21       84.35  133.47  
Diastolic BP                  75       mmHg     1.91       37.53  75.55  
Miscellaneous Data:
> Dropdown
Drop Down (1):None
Findings:

Veins and Atria:

>> Patent foramen ovale
Patent foramen ovale in the typical anterior/superior location. No 
additional defects in septum are detected. Four pulmonary veins drain 
normally to the left atrium. The superior vena cava and inferior vena cava 
drain normally to the right atrium.


A-V Canal:

>> Tricuspid regurgitation, trivial
Trivial tricuspid regurgitation before and after patent foramen ovale 
closure.

>> Mitral regurgitation, ruled out

Ventricles:

>> Global left ventricular dysfunction, ruled out

Conotruncus:

>> Aortic regurgitation, ruled out

Other:

>> Transcatheter Intervention
>> S/p device placement
Transcatheter closure of patent foramen ovale with 25 mm Helex Septal 
Occluder. The device is well seated without significant movement. No 
significant residual shunting is detected by color flow mapping. The 
device does not interfere in venous return or valve function.

>> S/p device closure of atrial septal defect

Summary:
History of patent foramen ovale and stroke.
Intracardiac echocardiogram assistance for patent foramen ovale closure.
S/p transcatheter closure of patent foramen ovale using 25 mm Helex Septal 
Occluder.
The device is in stable position with no significant residual shunt 
(4/6/12).
The device is not obstructing atrioventricular valves or venous inflows.
Stand-by time is 60 min's.
Atrial Situs: Solitus
Ventricular Situs: D - Looped
Arterial Situs: Solitus
Billings:
ICD9:745.5   - Ostium secundum type atrial septal defect/ASD/PFO
CPT:93321      - Doppler, follow-up/limited
CPT:93325      - 26 - Color Flow
CPT:93662      - Intracardiac echo


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 20, 2012)

You can only bill the 93662, 26 and not the other codes.


----------

